# coyote hounds



## bear_dog (Dec 30, 2005)

I have 2 runing walkers one is 12 and one is 7 yrs old these hounds will still start a track and jump a coyote like a pair of 3 year olds will sell them as a pair $1000 1-715-427-3442 Wis


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Just wondering why you are selling you hounds?


----------

